

Killing The Messenger At Mozilla - olsonjeffery
http://modelviewculture.com/pieces/killing-the-messenger-at-mozilla

======
jev
Yeah we should be so happy that, instead of staying relevant and bringing the
web forward, Mozilla has turned into a bastion of feels where expertise and
merit is ignored. Nothing Mozilla does is remotely related to any of this, and
just because a few whiny LGBTs got their panties in a twist doesn't mean they
speak for every gay person out there.

The only good part is where the author criticizes the "doing good" cult vibe
that's been substituting common sense at Mozilla more and more lately.

